# 2009 World Tournament



## Uchinanchu (Mar 3, 2009)

As some of you may be aware, the 2009 World Tournament in Okinawa is fast approaching. To be specific, it will be taking place from August 14th (Friday) to Aug. 16th (Sunday).

For those of you interested in attending and/or participating this year, I thought that I would provide a link to the homepage. It gives detailed information as well as downloadable application forms.

The web address is: http://www-edu.pref.okinawa.jp/karate2009/index.html

Good luck! For those of you who are going, I'll see you there! Our dojo will most likely be performing Seisan kata, just in case you were wondering.

Yoroshiku,
James


----------



## suicide (Mar 3, 2009)

:ultracool


----------



## chinto01 (Mar 3, 2009)

Gonna miss it by a month. 

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 4, 2009)

I had planned on going but money got in the way..  I am really upset since I was really fired up about coming.


----------



## Uchinanchu (Apr 7, 2009)

For those still interested in going to the Seikai Taikai, the registration cutoff date has been extended to the end of April.  Hope to see you there!
Yoroshiku


----------

